# Vitamins misused and sold as supplements



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Vitamins misused and sold as supplements Some vitamin formulations are being sold as food supplements instead of drugs, making a bigger hole in the pockets of consumers in violation of rules, according to health experts. These formulations are being produced and sold as food supplements in order to circumvent regulations relating to drugs. All drugs [...]

*Read More...*


----------

